# Tren what do u mean by it "messes" with your heads?



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

Like to share some personal stories? How exactly does it mess with your head? Share some experiences plz


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

it literally ****s your head! :death:


----------



## Giorgio.r (Sep 7, 2011)

i had horrible side effects like increased anxiety, nausea, sweats, tren dreams and insomnia. Dont reckon ill be using tren again


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Only 3 weeks into tren e so probably not really kicked in yet but already feeling anxious and quite snappy with certain things. More so than usual but nothing serious.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

shortness of breath when shaggin but apart from that nowt much else cept from massive increase in strength


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Makes me very very angry, only steroid that has done it to me so far. Shame as its a very very good bit of gear


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

For me it sort of changes my way of thinking I have a love hate relationship with tren my last tren cycle I swore that I was nt using it again but I have the bug again but it ll def be no more than 200 or 300 mg a week


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Im normally a calm person and not easily wound up.

Tren made me the exact opposite! Short tempered, and horrible. Sex drive went wild! Would have fcuked the crack of dawn if I could.

Never had the change in mood swings like that off anything else, horrible experience for me tbh.

Gains off it were very good, but not enough to justify the sides I experienced no way.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I go from being very positive and motivated to crushingly depressed. Tiny tiny things wind me up, not to a point I snap just things annoy me much more mainly people, fcuking hate people.

Feelings of paranoia and being insecure about myself kick in a lot lately too.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Dave said:


> Im normally a calm person and not easily wound up.
> 
> Tren made me the exact opposite! Short tempered, and horrible. Sex drive went wild! Would have fcuked the crack of dawn if I could.
> 
> ...


Same for me. Also had a lot of dreams about bad stuff happening to family etc and then couldn't shake it off when awake. Not a pleasent experience at all.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Same for me. Also had a lot of dreams about bad stuff happening to family etc and then couldn't shake it off when awake. Not a pleasent experience at all.


Aye same m8, didnt really struggle with the insomnia. But like you say weird dreams, some good uns, some horrific tho


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

Cardio died. Insomnia. When I did sleep some of the most ****ed up dreams I could imagine. Mental increase in sex drive, literally at times all I could think about was getting laid.

Physically some incredible strength gains, vascularity increased 10 fold and gave me a real 'hardness' to my muscles.

Personally love the stuff!!


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

With me i started thinking about the past events, girlfriends x partners etc. I was permantly goin on to her about pictures what she wore etc etc. Stopped tren peefectly fine now. A mate who has the same symptoms has just started tren again, and its back hahah RUTHLESS


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

SmallConkers said:


> With me i started thinking about the past events, girlfriends x partners etc. I was permantly goin on to her about pictures what she wore etc etc. Stopped tren peefectly fine now. A mate who has the same symptoms has just started tren again, and its back hahah RUTHLESS


This is it. Head fcuk and a half. Find myself laughing at the scenarios ive built up that would never happen then going back to having a face on me about the same scenario.

Its like one thing could end up a hundred different endings and you think of all the bad! Like trying to guess the fcukin future! :banghead:


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

crazypaver1 said:


> This is it. Head fcuk and a half. Find myself laughing at the scenarios ive built up that would never happen then going back to having a face on me about the same scenario.
> 
> Its like one thing could end up a hundred different endings and you think of all the bad! Like trying to guess the fcukin future! :banghead:


On the plus side it gave one hell of a stiffy boner, beats this.deca dick


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Turns me into a nut job any longer than 12 weeks on it I'd be in a looney house in a straight jacket


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

SmallConkers said:


> With me i started thinking about the past events, girlfriends x partners etc. I was permantly goin on to her about pictures what she wore etc etc. Stopped tren peefectly fine now. A mate who has the same symptoms has just started tren again, and its back hahah RUTHLESS


Ye u start thinking about ex birds and that and then start thinking who could be shaging them and then think murderous plots through ya head checking every last detail on there face books and that trying to win them back


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ricky12345 said:


> Ye u start thinking about ex birds and that and then start thinking who could be shaging them and then think murderous plots through ya head checking every last detail on there face books and that trying to win them back


You need help mate! Don't blame the tren! 

For me just crazy dreams, short tempered, hot and sweaty and a bit of anxiety, nothing I can't snap myself out of though!


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

[QUTE=Ricky12345;4017585]Ye u start thinking about ex birds and that and then start thinking who could be shaging them and then think murderous plots through ya head checking every last detail on there face books and that trying to win them back[/QUOT

hahahaha. Ive had a missus for 6 yr now, tren = looking permantly on her facebook. Questioning pictures, likes givin, likes received, friends added. Hahaha


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

for those who have used tren and had these mad side effects, would you say the gains out weigh the sides??

and compared to other aas is it really in a league of its own how its made out to be??


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

I did it once and it put me off doing it again. I was having crazy dreams off catching my Missis cheating on me and in detail the way I would fill in the perpetrator. Paranoid ain't the word if get txt messages and think that she was meant to send that to some other bloke. Looking back I was proper paro!! On the plus side I looked the t1tts and was lifting crazy weights! If you have an ounce of jealousy or paranoia at the moment then it'll get a load worse.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

turns me into a sleeping rapist, but apart from that no other sides


----------



## sawyer1 (May 16, 2012)

Fvkin love the sound of it! Haha


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

First time I used tren it made me extremely paranoid to the point I checked my mrs phone at every opportunity, thought every phone call she took was another lad, thought I was rubbish at everything and for some odd reason got very paranoid about the size of my penis

Second time around I knew what would happen so I was ready for it and had no paranoia


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

SmallConkers said:


> On the plus side it gave one hell of a stiffy boner, *beats this.deca dick*


Not enough test! :thumb:


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

kingy_88 said:


> First time I used tren it made me extremely paranoid to the point I checked my mrs phone at every opportunity, thought every phone call she took was another lad, thought I was rubbish at everything and for some odd reason got very paranoid about the size of my penis
> 
> Second time around I knew what would happen so I was ready for it and had no paranoia


I allways think this before I start strong mind and straight head on saying if things go bad its just the tren it will get good again but 3-4 weeks in it wins and turns me into a mess lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

husky said:


> shortness of breath when shaggin but apart from that nowt much else cept from massive increase in strength


Haha odd mate because I'm experiencing this as I type lol. Gonna get me the kids asthma pump in a minute lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Definitely a bit aggy if I'm hungry or if the house is a mess. 2 things I cannot deal with, trenned up or not.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

crazypaver1 said:


> This is it. Head fcuk and a half. Find myself laughing at the scenarios ive built up that would never happen then going back to having a face on me about the same scenario.
> 
> Its like one thing could end up a hundred different endings and you think of all the bad! Like trying to guess the fcukin future! :banghead:


This is my ex :devil2: to a T, A big fat juicy Tren T by the looks of things... Who knew, she doesnt even go to the gym.

Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

what did u stack it with??


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

When did you all start feeling these side effects? All im getting is trouble sleeping and dreams on day 8 of Acetate, strengths gone up well already


----------



## fEmorAL (Jan 26, 2013)

Im on a gram of sus 250, 600 mg of tren E and 400 mg of masteron and it hasn't changed my moods or anything at all. Only had 1 or 2 night terrors but am sweating alot. They are my only sides


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Some are lucky on it and some are not


----------



## BBaddict (Dec 2, 2008)

Turned me into a acne prone moody sweaty insomniac who's physique was improving by the day,

great stuff if you can handle the side


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

imagine being sex attacked by this tren abuser


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> imagine being sex attacked by this tren abuser
> View attachment 114891


Would love to run up and kick it in the balls


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

boxinmetx said:


> imagine being sex attacked by this tren abuser
> View attachment 114891


looks like it has being using hcg


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

how good are gains on tren? why is it so good?


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> how good are gains on tren? why is it so good?


Its 5x as strong as testosterone and is the most anabolic and powerful steroid going, give it a try


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Harrison21 said:


> Its 5x as strong as testosterone and is the most anabolic and powerful steroid going, give it a try


oh wow......... dont tempt me.......................................... 5x as strong.......... oh my..

i was planning on doing a test e next month.. first one........ tren sounds so good though


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> oh wow......... dont tempt me.......................................... 5x as strong.......... oh my..
> 
> i was planning on doing a test e next month.. first one........ tren sounds so good though


2 of my mates did Tren for their first cycle and got crazy gains!


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Harrison21 said:


> 2 of my mates did Tren for their first cycle and got crazy gains!


anything go wrong?


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

u'll be taking test with the tren anyway so bonus gains


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> anything go wrong?


Yeah... they made me look small


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Harrison21 said:


> Yeah... they made me look small


ahhaha bugga

i'll look into it, temptation is a killer


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> u'll be taking test with the tren anyway so bonus gains


yeah but..... its a naughty one could go well could fcuk me up hah


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

sckeane said:


> ahhaha bugga
> 
> i'll look into it, temptation is a killer


If you use tren-ace and begin to get side effects you don't like you can come off it straight away, half-life is around 2 days


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

This is tren in full effect


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Gives me a very short fuse when dealing with idiots. Other sides included extreme shortness of breath, fvcked up nightmares, 2 track mind (literally only thought about training and fvcking), crazy strength, physique visibly changing week to week.


----------



## HLG (Nov 13, 2012)

SmallConkers said:


> With me i started thinking about the past events, girlfriends x partners etc. I was permantly goin on to her about pictures what she wore etc etc. Stopped tren peefectly fine now. A mate who has the same symptoms has just started tren again, and its back hahah RUTHLESS


I get this problem a lot with gear, its very annoying


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

This forum looks more and more like a tren help centre for mentally challenged people. Grow a pair (and shrink them properly) and STFU and enjoy your cycles instead of wasting time with these fantasy stories!


----------



## Mshadows (Mar 16, 2012)

breathing problems in gym, insomnia, short fuse.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

The ****ers got me tonight gotta be up at 6 so bed at 1 wake up 2 wide awake what a rough day ahead off me


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

hey you still on lol..i feel sorry for you in the morning ..i haven't got to be up until 7:50am and i'm dreading that..can't stop watching crap on utube is my problem tho..maybe tren a week weeks from now, i'm tempted..night lol


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

boxinmetx said:


> hey you still on lol..i feel sorry for you in the morning ..i haven't got to be up until 7:50am and i'm dreading that..can't stop watching crap on utube is my problem tho..maybe tren a week weeks from now, i'm tempted..night lol


Lol ye I'm still suffering away smoking cigs and watching Cartoon Network wide awake knowing in 3 hours I'm on a train feeling like death and a zombie lol


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

hahaha you might miss saturday trying to catch up, either that or another zombie night lol fck lol night dude


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm wide awake, snowed in and don't have any chicken


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Harrison21 said:


> I'm wide awake, snowed in and don't have any chicken


Any pets?


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Any pets?


I've got a ripped up miniture Jack Russel roaming the house somewhere, hes got abit of meat on him actually....


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Harrison21 said:


> I've got a ripped up miniture Jack Russel roaming the house somewhere, hes got abit of meat on him actually....


Get the oven on mate. A man's gotta eat!


----------



## Harrison21 (Dec 24, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Get the oven on mate. A man's gotta eat!







Exactly how I feel right now


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Made me too horny. Almost lost the mrs lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

husky said:


> shortness of breath when shaggin but apart from that nowt much else cept from massive increase in strength


And silly amounts of sweat which adds to the "I'm workin hard" effect the shortness of breath gives lol

Apart from that just greatness


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

Fuark guys on what time should legit Tren pop in ?

I just get insomnia on regular basis, real ****ed up - but NO SWEATS at all (calory deficite / low carb) !

Just do a small 250mg Tren / week + Some Test-Prop at TRT around 175mg / week Dosage and some Masteron (small amounts).

Pinning ED as always, but no tren sweat! Just insomia ... wheres my sweat?

Libido is okay/nice... really enjoying sex and orgasms are really pleasuring intensive.

So far this time a week in... reallly uncommon ... Insomnia big time, butt no sweat at all


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Wlkir100 said:


> Fuark guys on what time should legit Tren pop in ?
> 
> I just get insomnia on regular basis, real ****ed up - but NO SWEATS at all (calory deficite / low carb) !
> 
> ...


I'm two weeks in on rip blend, sleeps a bit rough but same as you no sweats. I'm on low carbs deficit as well. Maybe that plays a part.


----------



## Wlkir100 (Jul 14, 2011)

oz72 said:


> I'm two weeks in on rip blend, sleeps a bit rough but same as you no sweats. I'm on low carbs deficit as well. Maybe that plays a part.


Yeah or maybe BSI just ripped us off and sold us sh*t and no tren! No cough, no sweats, no nothing... just sore joints and pumps, so what - could just be the Test-P with the Masterone.

Nnightmares/depression/anger/sweats...

Remeber my last tren in another way...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Wlkir100 said:


> Yeah or maybe BSI just ripped us off and sold us sh*t and no tren! No cough, no sweats, no nothing... just sore joints and pumps, so what - could just be the Test-P with the Masterone.
> 
> Nnightmares/depression/anger/sweats...
> 
> Remeber my last tren in another way...


Or maybe they got it right, as I dont get the sides but i've got good strength gains and i'm leaning out and getting hard solid gains. There's a link to an article on why the sides from tren are a sign of badly brewed gear.


----------



## oz72 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Or maybe they got it right, as I dont get the sides but i've got good strength gains and i'm leaning out and getting hard solid gains. There's a link to an article on why the sides from tren are a sign of badly brewed gear.


It's well worth a read, I get the impression the BSI has been brewed well, getting noticeable gains but it's my first tren cycle so can't compare.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Is there anything to stack with tren to stabilise mood/normalise hormone levels so you're not all over the gaff, lol?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Is there anything to stack with tren to stabilise mood/normalise hormone levels so you're not all over the gaff, lol?


Masteron has helped a few people with sides.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

RowRow said:


> Masteron has helped a few people with sides.


This. Doesnt help my head fcuk though lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Masteron has helped a few people with sides.


Which sides does masteron help with bro?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

madmuscles said:


> Which sides does masteron help with bro?


Helps with sweating, tren dreams, insomnia, an for me I get no headfcuk with mast in.

Crazy is just beyond help that's why his head is always fcuked! Haha

But I don't like using mast as it rapes my hairline. And I kinda enjoy tren sides so just accept them.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

RowRow said:


> Helps with sweating, tren dreams, insomnia, an for me I get no headfcuk with mast in.
> 
> Crazy is just beyond help that's why his head is always fcuked! Haha
> 
> But I don't like using mast as it rapes my hairline. And I kinda enjoy tren sides so just accept them.


lol on or off tren ive lost it! but on tren i will end upin jail :cool2:


----------



## TheMeatWagon (Dec 3, 2012)

After reading these stupid and useless threads even if you injected a vial of dog p|ss with "tren" printed on it people would still have sweats and nightmares... It's all in ya heads!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

TheMeatWagon said:


> After reading these stupid and useless threads even if you injected a vial of dog p|ss with "tren" printed on it people would still have sweats and nightmares... It's all in ya heads!


When I first ran tren I was expecting no sides and they hit me like a brick wall. The longer I've used It the lesser the sides have gotten.

There is a noticeable difference between my behaviour when I'm on and off tren. People comment on It more than I notice it.

I think some people will make then out to be worse than they are. But the crushing depression I sometimes get is definitely not my imagination, it only happens on tren.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

RowRow said:


> When I first ran tren I was expecting no sides and they hit me like a brick wall. The longer I've used It the lesser the sides have gotten.
> 
> There is a noticeable difference between my behaviour when I'm on and off tren. People comment on It more than I notice it.
> 
> I think some people will make then out to be worse than they are. But the crushing depression I sometimes get is definitely not my imagination, it only happens on tren.


times two mate. i'm totaly the same. it's reassuring to know in a way that it's not just me who's grim.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

pumphead said:


> times two mate. i'm totaly the same. it's reassuring to know in a way that it's not just me who's grim.


It's horrendous can derail me for a few days.


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

RowRow said:


> It's horrendous can derail me for a few days.


yeah, i think about things that happend in the mrs's past before i even met her, things that i can't effect and get jealous and bitter. and feel vunerable and low and insecure. it's horrid mate. not doing tren or one-rip aftert this cycle ever again.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

pumphead said:


> yeah, i think about things that happend in the mrs's past before i even met her, things that i can't effect and get jealous and bitter. and feel vunerable and low and insecure. it's horrid mate. not doing tren or one-rip aftert this cycle ever again.


Yeah I get the same. Thins that are beyond your control in the past play massively on my mind.

But also feelings of no self worth and life just being totally pointless. I sometimes won't eat for days and not train.

Thing is I do love the positives more than the negatives just need to try and control things better. It's hard though.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Tren makes me super snappy, I can't seem to have a conversation without arguing with someone and wanting to take a hammer and smash their skull in.

Tren is definitely not for me.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

gives me a para head..


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Interesting read from some of you, what plays the biggest part when im on tren is being like a radiator and sweating constantly, really ****'s me off!

And the dreams are more vivid also

not enough for me to stop using arguably one of the best steroids available though


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

didnt like it, made me paranoid, night sweats, blood pressure and made me snappy!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Tren almost got me nicked today gonna knock it on the head for this cycle don't think it mixes well with deca for me save it for next time


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Why did tren nearly get you nicked?


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

Shortness of breath and bad paranoia.Whilst on my last tren cycle I was walking round town with my wife and was convinced everyone was staring at me,told the wife and she answered "Yeh they are cus your twice the size as most of them" that didn't help at all.My head was fooked.

Still wont stop me using it though.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

radicalry00 said:


> Why did tren nearly get you nicked?


Had a rough night last night no sleep felt like **** angry and snappy all day went to leave the train station and the barriours closed on me I botted it open with traffic police there god knows if they got power or anything to get ya nicked but I just chipped one off those situations spur off the moment when u just don't think and act


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

sawyer1 said:


> ...How exactly does it mess with your head?...


Psychosis.

J


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv been very short tempered but in a very different way from when I'm on a High test cycle. Test turns me into an @rsehole, one minute I'm fine then the next I'm losing the plot to then being really calm again. Since my tren sides started iv been really grumpy and will focus on whatever is annoying me. Few days ago it was the mrs flicking her hair back as she was on the laptop, for some reason it just bugged the fcuk out of me :lol:

Iv also turned into a classic example of a future rapist. All i think about is [email protected], I'm like a dog on heat with the mrs and as I said on my journal a few weeks ago, every dream I have I'm rattling it up one of the mrs friends, the same chick all the time :lol:

For the second example of how tren has effected me....il be using it more from now on...


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Tren makes me obsess on stuff that has happened, a lot more reactive to stress... I can actually get very angry by just wanting to be angry - no triggers. I find myself having to talk myself down a bit if stressful situation comes along.

Horny as ****, even eyeing up dodgy looking women....... If I talk to a female friend that day, you can bet your life i'll be dreaming about giving her a good seeing to that night.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Did people stop their cycles when the dreams kicked in, personality flips happened or did you continue? @Dave @Ginger Ben


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't have any of these issues myself. If anything tren makes me think clearer and certainly more decisive! I do however get the very vivid dreams and increased heat.

Only deca messes with my head way more. Paranoia big time at high doses!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

May I ask people on how long it will take for tren e and hex to leave my system well not system but sides to clear after only 2 weeks off use


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I had my 5th pin today, upped my dose to 1.5mil....bring on the snappy moods, sweatiness, trensomnia, hot flushes, anxiousness!!

Anyone blow there load and feel like u have just had ur brain explode and had the life sucked out of u!!

Hahahaha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Lastnight i had the urge to call my ex and ask her just what happened between us, not heard or seen the girl in 6 months, glad i never!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Goosh said:


> Did people stop their cycles when the dreams kicked in, personality flips happened or did you continue? @Dave @Ginger Ben


I dropped the tren mate yes but as it was enanthate still took weeks to shift the sides.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

u fukers are making me paranoid my nobs gonna fall off here...

In the words of good old arnie...STAAAAPPPPPP IIIIIIIT!!!


----------



## Deany (Jan 18, 2010)

I done 2 courses with tren.

It's crazy stuff, here's what I experienced:

Weird violent dreams

Sweating

Paranoid

Anxious

Shag anything that moves

Lost bf while gaining muscle - result

Shut me down pretty bad afterwards but a bit of hcg, clomid and nolva for 4 weeks got me back.

My bollocks disappeared as well but they came back in pct and now they hang lower than ever.

I can't wait wait for my next tren course


----------



## SmallConkers (Mar 2, 2013)

pumphead said:


> yeah, i think about things that happend in the mrs's past before i even met her, things that i can't effect and get jealous and bitter. and feel vunerable and low and insecurex's horrid mate. not doing tren or one-rip aftert this cycle ever again.[/QUOT
> 
> X 2. Exactly the same. Things yoy cant change but annoy you. Feel like crying it gets that bad. Im done with the sh*t


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

bringing an old post up... but about 2.5 weeks into some one rip for the end of my cycle. doesed at 85mg tren a, 85mg test p, 80mg mast p.

Upped the dose from 1ml = about 300mg a week to nearly 450mg a week, test prop at same dose, and mast a little lower prob 430mg.

Its cause me to be a sex pest, think about breaking up a 7 year relationship we are trying to fix as it lost its spark... was going to go home and say I was moving out. Glad I never... Anything personally wrong plays over and over in my mind.. comes in waves...

Only been on 1.5ml for 1 week, may drop it down to 1ml again. Does the head **** get better with time? As I was nearly in tears at one point thinking I was ending things with my partner... bit of food and glass of wine with him and happy again!

My sex drive has freaked him out and he is almost scared of me now. sure that must be the mast... put him on some proviron at 50mg a day to see if I can get him in tune lol. Been 5 days and he is not in tune yet!

Tbh so far I have preferred NPP to tren, way less mental sides, and I felt stronger on NPP.. tren is making me lean out more but **** its hard work all these thoughts running round your head all day.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

dbaird said:


> bringing an old post up... but about 2.5 weeks into some one rip for the end of my cycle. doesed at 85mg tren a, 85mg test p, 80mg mast p.
> 
> Upped the dose from 1ml = about 300mg a week to nearly 450mg a week, test prop at same dose, and mast a little lower prob 430mg.
> 
> ...


It's nasty mate on ATM me self week 7 was gonna do a 12 Weeker but think I'm just gonna bin it off propa messes with the mind esp when things are going on seems to make them 1000times worse than they actually are


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> It's nasty mate on ATM me self week 7 was gonna do a 12 Weeker but think I'm just gonna bin it off propa messes with the mind esp when things are going on seems to make them 1000times worse than they actually are


Totally agree, you need no worries on this stuff. I left work early so I could train and go bin my partner.. We were having dinner with friends at 7 that night ffs! When I walked in the door I knew I wasn't going to do it though. But it tortures my brain all day thinking about doing it.

Was playing over and over in my head the conversation we were going to have... I have read other people have lost long term partners on their first tren cycle... not sure its worth it. Back down to 300mg and will see how that sits for a week or two. then coming off if it keeps happening. It wasn't too bad at 300mg, but I was only on that dose 10 days.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

NPP was a walk in the park compared lol it kept my sex drive under reasonable control too. It dampens the test libido sure a little, but still hornier than normal.

Must be the mast though thats the main extreme libido culprit.. the tren just makes you a **** when you can't get it.

Was going to run 8 weeks, but 2.5-3 in and not so sure. NPP i nearly cried when I ran out lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Anxious about everything, as I saw someone mention makes everything seem 1000x worse

Slight paranoia when I upped the dose to 500mg last time

Nothing major like!


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Swear tren e for me is so much worse for sides than ace


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Anxious about everything, as I saw someone mention makes everything seem 1000x worse
> 
> Slight paranoia when I upped the dose to 500mg last time
> 
> Nothing major like!


all guess its what's going on in your life at the time... or maybe its just person dependent.

Sticking to NPP for a bit after this... much smoother ride, cheaper and good results. I might have jumped up to soon. 450mg too much for a tren virgin?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

dbaird said:


> all guess its what's going on in your life at the time... or maybe its just person dependent.
> 
> Sticking to NPP for a bit after this... much smoother ride, cheaper and good results. I might have jumped up to soon. 450mg too much for a tren virgin?


It is a lot mate 300mg ust to ruin me ran a few times now and got up to 750 with ace swapped over to e and its hitting me hard at 500 mg


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

i know from past cycles that tren gives me agression issues and a bit of paranoia, turn into a right cnut.

just started a cycle, 450mg tren 600mg deca and 1500mg test lol lets see what happens, one week in and nothing yet


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

dbaird said:


> all guess its what's going on in your life at the time... or maybe its just person dependent.
> 
> Sticking to NPP for a bit after this... much smoother ride, cheaper and good results. I might have jumped up to soon. 450mg too much for a tren virgin?


Aye mate, everything went downhill when I got a load of bad news

Just got some horrible news 5 days after jumping back on tren.. hopefully 200mg won't kill me off like 500mg did

Idk if it's too much mate as long as you have nothing to worry or be paranoid about.. I felt like the hulk on 500 and it's my first time dabbling


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> It is a lot mate 300mg ust to ruin me ran a few times now and got up to 750 with ace swapped over to e and its hitting me hard at 500 mg


i was on 350mg NPP, 600mg test e, 600mg ew, for 14-15 weeks... was bumping to 20-22 it could be switching the gears hasn't helped.. just wanted to finish up what I came to start lol.

Cruising after this for 15 weeks. then probably just back on NPP and test. at 500mg each for 10 weeks.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

fletcher1 said:


> i know from past cycles that tren gives me agression issues and a bit of paranoia, turn into a right cnut.
> 
> just started a cycle, 450mg tren 600mg deca and 1500mg test lol lets see what happens, one week in and nothing yet


f*ckin hell why so much test? what esters?


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

dbaird said:


> f*ckin hell why so much test? what esters?


im running prochem test 300, a blend of 200mg test e, 200deca and 200eq, an tritren 150

all at 3ml a week

never done an all out mass gain blast before, so gonna eat my way through till crimbo then cut up for summer, hopefully be a good stone heavier lean next year, may even throw in some insulin i got hanging about in the fridge is i feel like


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

fletcher1 said:


> im running prochem test 300, a blend of 200mg test e, 200deca and 200eq, an tritren 150
> 
> all at 3ml a week
> 
> never done an all out mass gain blast before, so gonna eat my way through till crimbo then cut up for summer, hopefully be a good stone heavier lean next year, may even throw in some insulin i got hanging about in the fridge is i feel like


wow I would have just used the blend lol tri tren maybe... I have not gone over 600-700mg of test. I was not sure it was worth it when adding in the 19nors

p.s i'm only 3rd cycle and proper bulk, recomp, others were a few weeks on test prop. So you know what your doing far more than me lol


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Aye mate, everything went downhill when I got a load of bad news
> 
> Just got some horrible news 5 days after jumping back on tren.. hopefully 200mg won't kill me off like 500mg did
> 
> Idk if it's too much mate as long as you have nothing to worry or be paranoid about.. I felt like the hulk on 500 and it's my first time dabbling


I remember reading about it mate, might have posted in the post. Glad you came through it all ok?


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

dbaird said:


> wow I would have just used the blend lol tri tren maybe... I have not gone over 600-700mg of test. I was not sure it was worth it when adding in the 19nors
> 
> p.s i'm only 3rd cycle and proper bulk, recomp, others were a few weeks on test prop. So you know what your doing far more than me lol


i havent done a huge amount of steroids if im honest, never realy used as much as this before either, but i m interested in seeing how blasting a curising goes for me, so will be on for about 8 weeks only then having some time only test 150/200mg, then back to another blast mabey, change what i didnt like last time and see where i get realy, im a strong believer of making it up as i go along, if i get sides or think something aint working for me i just change it


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

dbaird said:


> i was on 350mg NPP, 600mg test e, 600mg ew, for 14-15 weeks... was bumping to 20-22 it could be switching the gears hasn't helped.. just wanted to finish up what I came to start lol.
> 
> Cruising after this for 15 weeks. then probably just back on NPP and test. at 500mg each for 10 weeks.


The tren head screw gets worse the longer you are on haha! After 20 weeks on I was full on paranoid about everything and one day felt like superman the next like a tiny child.

But I still love tren we have a love hate thing


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

Gram of tren ace/wk can mess with your head pretty bad :laugh:


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Never gone abover 500mg per week or tren a or e and never notice any mental issues, only side i seem to get is mad sweats


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

im opposite to all here, tren makes me a calmer person

because when i walk about i feel AWESOME


----------

